# Discounts at Travis Perkins



## BradNaylor (14 Feb 2008)

I normally pay £17.60 for 18mm moisture resistant MDF.

Yesterday though, I needed a couple of sheets in a hurry and so popped in to my local Travis Perkins knowing that they stock it. I was quoted £29.50 a sheet!

Luckily I had an invoice from my normal supplier with me and showed it to the manager. After a few minutes head scratching he reduced the price to £18.80. This I was happy with as it enabled me to complete a job without waiting for a delivery from my usual source.

The thing is, this represents a discount of over 36%. Can I now expect to be able to negotiate this level of discount across their entire product range?

What are others' experiences at Travis Perkins?


----------



## Karl (14 Feb 2008)

I hate TP - I find their attitude to be "take it or leave it", although this may be store related.

I have never got a single product reduced in price, despite my protestations that it's cheaper at B&Q, or similair (which admittedly may be a 15 mile drive away).

I use them only in times of desparation.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## frugal (14 Feb 2008)

Dan Tovey":gisyltkq said:


> The thing is, this represents a discount of over 36%. Can I now expect to be able to negotiate this level of discount across their entire product range?
> 
> What are others' experiences at Travis Perkins?



I used to do Aikido with a guy who worked for Travis Perkins who said that the expected trade discount for customers with accounts is about 40%. Admittedly this was about 5 years ago.


----------



## bigjoe (14 Feb 2008)

I used to work at TP and the max cash discount is normally 40%,if you have a trade cash card or account then you prices are normally set up online so any branch can access them (or they should phone your normal branch for your prices).

Joe


----------



## OllyK (14 Feb 2008)

The guys at my local TP always discount the retail prices without being asked. Get very good service from them (Eastwood). The manager who started there has apparently moved to Ripley (Ryan) and is very helpful.


----------



## BradNaylor (14 Feb 2008)

bigjoe":3sb9r3os said:


> I used to work at TP and the max cash discount is normally 40%,if you have a trade cash card or account then you prices are normally set up online so any branch can access them (or they should phone your normal branch for your prices).
> 
> Joe



Thanks for that, Joe.

I'm going to push for another pound off next time!

Is this 40% discount available across the board, or just on certain products? I'm planning on doing some building work at home this year so I'd like to know the score for getting all my stuff in at the best price.

Do I have to haggle over every product, or do they have a system that applies a discount to everything that a particular customer buys?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## tim (14 Feb 2008)

Dan

I have a tradecash card. It gives you online access to 'your' pricing and discount structure. I have generally found that if you push them they will discount further but not much. It depends on the range/ products but it varies between 25% and 40%.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## chippy1970 (14 Feb 2008)

Travis "DEAR"kins :lol: 


Thats what I call them. They sometimes have certain things cheap but not a lot. Considering they are supposed to be trade merchants you would think they would be cheaper.

I have a trade cash card with them too I never bothered opening an account with them as they are too dear.

I have heard that they are starting to sell kitchens now.


----------



## les chicken (14 Feb 2008)

Anglo Welsh Timber in Newport now has a minimum over the counter order of £60.

Les


----------



## Pecker (14 Feb 2008)

I have a trade a/c at TP. I can access their prices online. They are extortionate even with trade discount.
Last month I wa shopping around for 1540(yes that is correct) sheets of 11mm stirling board.

From both of my local independents I got around £7 per sheet. TPs best price to me was £8.11. That is the profit in the job that amount! I can list various examples all the same. I use them as they are on my doorstep if I need the odd box of screws etc nothing else.

One more example. I asked for a quote on 400 tubes of Pink grip. Their best price? £2.25 per tube. I got it for £1.30! Have a look at their plumbing bits, you'll laugh. Even 4x2 is expensive there.

There are two good tips though
1) they often have goods marked down that have been in stock for 6 months or more (the branches get charged for them by HO) you can pick up bargains like my paslode for £239+vat
2) For those of you who have online prices, these can be printed off for quotes. If you are crafty you can sometimes win a job by showing these prices to a customer, saying I will put just a 5% markup on them to cover my costs. Then go elsewhere to buy them at a better price. This enables you to keep a slightly lower wages cost, but make it up on the materials, thus the customer thinks he's getting a good deal and you keep the overheads down to win the job. Just be careful who you do it with and dont do it often. (Huh, givng away trade secrets here! :lol: )

woody


----------



## bigjoe (14 Feb 2008)

The goods marked down list is the dead stock list,and the managers get their balls busted to reduce the dead stock (if a product hasnt been sold in 6 months),you can either have a general trade cash card that covers most items,or you can have a specific card if you tend to buy just plumbing or roofing products etc,either way you can negotiate a set price and you can have the item at that price anywhere in the country (including all TP,Keyline,CCF branches).

:wink: If you work for TP group you get everything at cost + 5% 8) apart from wickes stores where it is 35% discount.

If anyone is struggling with TP pm me and i might be able to tell you a few bargaining tricks.

Joe


----------

